# Arriva Call of Duty: Ghosts



## Vinz (1 Maggio 2013)

Non è ancora ufficiale, ma tramite una campagna virale dell'Activision, possiamo dire con certezza che è confermata l'uscita di Call of Duty: Ghosts.

QUI potrete trovare il sito dedicato.
QUI invece la pagina Facebook.

L'annuncio? Probabilmente il 21 maggio, come è possibile leggere dal sito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2013)

Per la prima volta dai tempi di Modern Warfare,penso che non acquisterò il nuovo CoD.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2013)

Battlefield e' piu' realistico.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per la prima volta dai tempi di Modern Warfare,penso che non acquisterò il nuovo CoD.



Ormai è praticamente sempre lo stesso gioco con qualche aggiunta ma nulla più.

Ricordo comunque con piacere le serate passate online con Modern Warfare (quello del 2007) assolutamente insuperabile.


----------



## Miro (1 Maggio 2013)

Verrà presentato durante la conferenza Microsoft del 21 Maggio, quindi ci sarà sia la versione PS3/360 che quella per PS4/nuova XBOX.


----------



## iceman. (1 Maggio 2013)

CoD 1 per me e' stato il migliore.


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2013)

Non ho preso Black Ops II per ovvi motivi. Vediamo un po' questo come sarà...il teaser è spettacolare.


----------

